# Good morning all



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I just wanted to say "Good Morning" to all of my slingshot buddies and mention how happy I am that this forum is so friendy. 
I've had some problems signing on this last couple of days and that made me realize that I should not take this forum for granted.
It means a lot to me lately because I've been laid up with a painful pinched nerve in my left arm/ shoulder and the forum via iPhone gives me some contact with you my friends and my slingshot related passions.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good morning! I am also a little addicted to this site.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

DUKKKKE my man!!!
Ohayou Gozaimasu!!!

you are the soul member that i learned so much from, appreciate you being around man
this site so addicting it's like my new facebook now, check for new slingshot every 2 hours lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Live long and shoot plenty!


----------

